# Gewässer Kategorien in Frankreich



## realnolde (1. April 2010)

Halli Hallo,

ich wollte jetzt am Wochenende nach Frankreich zum Angeln fahren...
jetzt ist es mit den Regeln in Frankreich so eine Sache... die sind ja überall anders :/

Kann mir jemand sagen was ein Gewässer der Kategorie 1 bzw 2 ist?
... stehen da Schilder auf denen steht ob ein Gewässer 1 oder 2 ist?

Danke schonmal für jede Info!

mfg nolde


----------



## west1 (1. April 2010)

*AW: Gewässer Kategorien in Frankreich*

Kategorie 1 ist Forellen- Salmonidengewässer 
Kategorie 2 ist der Rest der Gewässer


----------



## realnolde (1. April 2010)

*AW: Gewässer Kategorien in Frankreich*

Schonmal vielen Dank!

ist ein Gewässer bereits ein Salmonidengewässer wenn Salmoniden darin vorkommen können oder nur dann, wenn nur bzw überwiegend Salmoniden darin vorkommen wie z.B. ein Forellenteich...?

Ich hoffe ich geh euch net auf die nerven mit so noob fragen 

Danke für sachdienliche Hinweise 

mfg nolde


----------



## chewapchici (12. April 2010)

*AW: Gewässer Kategorien in Frankreich*

#t Mon ami, das ist nicht so einfach zu erklären...und ist auch im Grunde egal. Die "catégorie" ist von einem Amt deklariert und es muss nicht unbedingt heissen dass die genannten Fischarten auch darin vorkommen. (Nein, ein Tümpel mit Forellen ist keine Cat 1)
Geschlossene Gewässer, und hier wird es lustig, sind noch eine dritte Klasse, da man hier noch eine Extrakarte braucht und darauf kommt es ja letztlich an. Ein Weiher wäre ein Paradebeispiel für ein geschlossenes Gewässer, aber manche Seen mit Ein-und Auslauffluss qualifizieren auch hierzu. Manche Talsperren auch, andere nicht. Wie kann man das wissen...man kann es nicht. Wie machen wir das in Frankreich?|uhoh: Einfach man geht hin, fragt im erstbesten Angelladen oder Tabakladen (Richtiggelesen), kauft eventuell eine Zusatzkarte zu der allgemeingültigen franz. Angelkarte die man ja sowiesohat, trinkt einen Kaffee, nimmt einige der lokal-fängingen Köder und Hinweise zu Angelplätzen, Tricks und Restaurant-tips mit und macht sich auf den Weg. 
Weshalb man dies nicht so einfach in jedem Land macht weis ich auch nicht #c. (schnellduckwech)
Viel Glück...und vor Allem...just take it easy :m


----------

